# Disney Style (Cured) Chicken Legs



## Gecko10 (Aug 5, 2020)

I got tired of trying to find turkey legs so I made Disney style (cured) chicken legs. They came out great with a wonderful taste. Matter of fact, from now on, I will do these instead of turkey legs, they are easier to eat.

4 lbs of legs
4 Cups water
1 bay leaf
1.5 teaspoon of kosher salt
¼ Cup Brown Sugar
1 tablespoon of black peppercorns
2.5 teaspoons of Prague powder #1
Cured them for 18 hrs
	

		
			
		

		
	







Smoked them for 2 hrs at 250  then 1 hr at 350


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks good. I like the holder too


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2020)

Yea I agree!
Where did you get the holder!
Those legs looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## Gecko10 (Aug 5, 2020)

Rack is from Amazon.
I cant seem to get a link to post. But the rack is a Bayou Classic Leg and Wing Rack. $15.00


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks good! I’m gonna have to check on one of those racks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2020)

All looks Great, Gecko!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice hell yes why not. I do have 2 of those racks. I think if you search Bayou Classic you will find them.

Warren


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 5, 2020)

Looks great!  Need to get that rack.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice.   Where or how does the 'Disney' come into play?  My rack hangs wings and drumsticks, it doesn't look like yours has the the little zig-zag rod for the wings.


----------



## BrocktheBeast (Aug 5, 2020)

I am also curious where Disney comes into play


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 5, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Nice.   Where or how does the 'Disney' come into play?  My rack hangs wings and drumsticks, it doesn't look like yours has the the little zig-zag rod for the wings.
> 
> View attachment 457227


I'm thinking they sell smoked turkey legs at Disneyland,  and this is a knock off of them. We have a county fair near us that sells them...for about $12 per turkey leg! Yikes!

Ryan


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 5, 2020)

Yard bird legs look great...and the rack looks like another gadget I need to get.  Like!


----------



## Ishi (Aug 5, 2020)

This will be on my to do list! Thanks for sharing


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 5, 2020)

Good looking legs Gecko.

Here's the rack I got.  Bought two about 8 years ago.  No longer use them since getting my Vortex.  Actually don't smke just legs, often.  More into thighs and wings and the vortex works great for both.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 5, 2020)

Great work on the legs . I like cured chicken parts .


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 5, 2020)

Man those look good. Might have to try and copy that!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 5, 2020)

These look awesome...

I'm confused on your cure brine ...  where/how did you come up with the 2 1/2 teaspoons of cure #1 to only 4 cups of water for 4 lbs of meat ???


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks good. Do you think that rack would fit under a 22 Weber Kettle?


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 6, 2020)

CoolbreezeBBQ said:


> Looks good. Do you think that rack would fit under a 22 Weber Kettle?



Mine is 6.25" tall and 13.75 long.  Somebody makes a model that folds flat, mine is fixed.


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 6, 2020)

I did a Google search for Disney Turkey legs.  Most of the brines are curing brines, several recipes had some aromatics added.  One article said Disney buys legs from huge turkeys, like 50# birds!  So I guess I've been making Disney Drumsticks for a long time....


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (Aug 6, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Mine is 6.25" tall and 13.75 long.  Somebody makes a model that folds flat, mine is fixed.


Thanks


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 6, 2020)

BrocktheBeast said:


> I am also curious where Disney comes into play


Cured smoked turkey legs are the top or closed to top selling food at Disney. These look great. I’ll have to try it with chicken, I’ve done turkey and they were awesome. People devoured them. I love that rack too. Going to order one tonight!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Aug 7, 2020)

Here they are direct from Bayou Classic.  $9.95



			Bayou Classic Store -


----------



## robrpb (Aug 7, 2020)

Nice looking legs.


----------



## BandCollector (Aug 7, 2020)

Still no comment on 2.5 t of Prague  #1 to 4 cups of water?

Just curious.

John


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 7, 2020)

After many years of eating turkey .. discovered I don't like turkey. I do love chicken.
Chicken legs pretty cheap meat.
There should be a glut of turkey legs on the market with all the local festivals, county fairs, and concerts being canceled this year?


 JckDanls 07


 BandCollector
 asked the questions
The cure is high (no extremely high) to the amount of water, # of meat, and time.
What is the equalization time?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 8, 2020)

stayhot said:


> Personally I wouldn't use the cure, really no need for it.


Okay, so you're just fine with Brined poultry, brining it has it's benefits and makes for juicy and tender meats.
No need for the Cure?
Then these wouldn't be what they are.
You must realize that there is a distinct flavor to Cured poultry just as in other meats, e.g. bacon.  
And that very distinct flavor is what makes these a favorite of many.


----------



## Jabiru (Aug 10, 2020)

They look very tasty, nice job. I haven’t done legs for a long time, think it may be time.

 I always brine poultry and sometimes I’ll add cure, mainly if I am cold smoking Or want that taste. I like with and without cure.


----------



## actech (Aug 14, 2020)

Got the collapsible version of those leg holder at Menards. Not sure if they’d be in stock late in season. Also got one that came on a metal tray that works good for veggies cooking in the juices that drip down.


----------



## bgaviator (Sep 10, 2020)

I do these every year for Thanksgiving as I don't like regular turkey


----------



## bgaviator (Sep 10, 2020)

The cure transforms the taste, texture, and color to be more ham like...



stayhot said:


> Why do you need the cure in there? Can't you just brine them, then smoke? I do it that way all the time.....just curious?


----------



## jnh2022 (Mar 3, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Still no comment on 2.5 t of Prague  #1 to 4 cups of water?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> John



As a newbie, I am just stringing together what I have read in the forum to try and put together an answer.  It is mostly because I was reviewing this thread and saw that it was not answered, therefore anyone else may not have closure after reading this thread.  If I am wrong in my logic, I am hoping that the experienced contributors see and correct things to the right answer.

I believe the original poster based his recipe on Pops brine recipe that calls for 1oz of prague #1 for 1 gallon of water.  But in saying that, Pops also mentioned that the maximum safe level of prague #1 in the equilibrium brine was 3.84ozs(3.84 full tablespoons).

I think the OP of this thread has taken the max amount of (3.84 Tbls x 3 tsp per Tbls) to get 11.52 tsp prague #1 per gallon(3.78liters).

Since their brine was only 4 cups(1 litre), they could use (11.52tsp divided by 3.78) to get the ratio of 3.047 tsp to 1 liter as the maximum amount of Prague #1 they could put into 1 litre of water.  In their case they are under that threshold(2.5 tsp vs 3.047tsp per litre) so that it still equals a safe equilibrium brine, but it is stronger than the often used brine provided by... https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------

